# The Attitude Seedbank PROMO



## Slowlyburn (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has done an order during a promo? My question is this... For the Jan 6th big promo it says you have to spend 35 pounds or around 50 usd... Is this just seed money to be spent or does it include stealth shipping with a shirt and or the shipping costs too? Do I need to spend 50 in just seeds or does the final bill just need to be 50???


----------



## Rockster (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi slowlyburn,

 if you go to the Attitude website and select what you want and get to the check out you'll be shown additional p&p and any other costs.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 18, 2011)

yes.... spent on seeds...... shipping is extra...... not much though....... order the t-shirt....... the tins make good storage for your seeds in the fridge as well.


----------



## warfish (Dec 18, 2011)

I always get the coffee mug.  I have a pretty decent collection of then now, lol.  Whichever method you choose I think you will be pleased with there service.  My last order arrived in 7 days from when I ordered (it is usually 9-10 days for me), they ship out immediately upon ordering.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 18, 2011)

Yup, amount stated is for price of seeds only.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Dec 20, 2011)

I just picked up a few packs. C-99 bx1 from mosca with a free 5 pack of sweet tooth also mosca's gear. Also a 11 pack of bodhi's star child. It's gonna be a very white new year.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 20, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I just picked up a few packs. C-99 bx1 from mosca with a free 5 pack of sweet tooth also mosca's gear. Also a 11 pack of bodhi's star child. It's gonna be a very white new year.


 

I have c99 on my list....... let me know how those work for you. :icon_smile:


----------



## umbra (Dec 21, 2011)

my last package was the coffee mug and Attitude sent it registered mail...required photo id and a signature. Needless to say, Jodie and I had a few words about it. I'll be looking for another seed bank.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2011)

Photo Id and sig, IMO thats just trying to get someone busted for receiving illegal seeds in the mail


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 21, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Slowlyburn (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone else had to sign for the Attitude package? That makes me EXTREMELY nervous to hear that...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never had to sign for an Attitude package.

I generally get the cup....had a friend ask the other day...."What's a Dinafem?"...I said, "I don't know, I got the cup at a garage sale."


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have never had to sign for an Attitude package.
> 
> I generally get the cup....had a friend ask the other day...."What's a Dinafem?"...I said, "I don't know, I got the cup at a garage sale."


 
:rofl: That's awesome, THG. I love me my Tshirts I get  w/ my orders...

peace n' pancakes,

7greeneyes


----------



## Dunge (Dec 23, 2011)

Just got an order in three days ago. (my first with Attitude)
Took 26 days to get from UK to central Alaska.
No stealth, just a small bubble pack envelope in my PO box.
I liked finding two single seed additions.
I will grow them and see what I see.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

I am getting the C99, anyone else? I don't know a thing about Mosca.

What are you guys getting?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am getting the C99, anyone else? I don't know a thing about Mosca.
> 
> What are you guys getting?


 
Who makes that C99 Rose, i want C99 or i may get Satori, satori is the one you and THG like so much isnt it?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, we love Satori and so easy to grow. Mosca is who breeds the C99. I have never heard of them. I will never let satori go.

I hope someone can recommend  a good Cindy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm ordering Mataro Blue from Kannabia and God Bud from BCBudDepot. :hubba:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 5, 2012)

Im going to pick up ICE from Nirvana, and the cheese quatro from Kaliman i think, i might pick up Big Buddha cheese instead, cant decide.

I grow alot of Kush, almost all i ever grow so im trying to branch out.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> I grow alot of Kush, almost all i ever grow so im trying to branch out.


 
2nd best unintended pun...EVER.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 5, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'm ordering Mataro Blue from Kannabia and God Bud from BCBudDepot. :hubba:


 
7g  are you gonna run the Maturo Blue anytime soon?  Did you get the auto or photoperiod??    

Ive been Intrested in that MB for a couple years now but never really found any grows...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

Will be photoperiod. Have my jack47 clones at another grow atm, to free up for my current lineup, A-train, King's Kush (gotta grow a kushy at least once, to see what's it's aboot...), and 2 more Nirvana Snow White's (mainly because my gf likes the sound of a body buzz'n strain) then AFTER that run, I'll finally run the new beans, i.e. the Mataro Blue. And since I don't see much interwebz threads on the Mataro, I'll do a gj. Sounds good? kewl.

I don't have internet at my house so I hardly ever get to post pics, but I will be getting it in the next month (mostly for my gf ), so more pics and more interaction from ole 7greeneyes will be comin' down the way...

p.s. Mental post-it: Do a strain report on SweetSeeds Jack47...lol.

p.p.s. JAAM, here's a link from The Daily Smoker website regarding the Mataro Blue.

here: hxxp://www.dailysmoker.com/mataro-blue-kannabia-seeds

scroll to the bottom for a grow as well as smoke report. eace:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 5, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> 2nd best unintended pun...EVER.



Yea i thought about that as i posed it


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 5, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> I grow alot of Kush, almost all i ever grow


 
Me Too.

Theres nothing wrong with a lot of kush.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 6, 2012)

Well i got my bean all ordered, i was waiting up for the promo to flip over, couldnt wait to get my order in, I ended up buying Mandala Hashberry, Greenhouse seeds Exodus cheese and Sweet Seeds Delicious Afghani.

Cant wait to get these ladies growing.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Will be photoperiod. Have my jack47 clones at another grow atm, to free up for my current lineup, A-train, King's Kush (gotta grow a kushy at least once, to see what's it's aboot...), and 2 more Nirvana Snow White's (mainly because my gf likes the sound of a body buzz'n strain) then AFTER that run, I'll finally run the new beans, i.e. the Mataro Blue. And since I don't see much interwebz threads on the Mataro, I'll do a gj. Sounds good? kewl.
> 
> I don't have internet at my house so I hardly ever get to post pics, but I will be getting it in the next month (mostly for my gf ), so more pics and more interaction from ole 7greeneyes will be comin' down the way...
> 
> ...


 
7g  Thanks for the info + links...   Ive been reading about MB since my first run just have never grabbed a pack...  Ill def be tuned in for your grow...  GL  :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 6, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> 7g Thanks for the info + links... Ive been reading about MB since my first run just have never grabbed a pack... Ill def be tuned in for your grow... GL :48:


 
THANKS, man. I'll try my bestest.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2012)

They were out of Cindy already. shoot. Picked up some other things tho.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 6, 2012)

Whaddya get rosie  

Im gonna get some pineapple express  and maybe a little somethin extra.  Not sure yet  but I cant wait to get home and order them.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2012)

I got the free 7 seeds, mostly all indica, which should be interesting as I am a sativa girl, but open minded. ha

I got some beyond the brain and some more satori as I think i have lost my last clone of satori and I have to have that.  That pineapple express sounds great. Let me know Lemon Jack what you end up with.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2012)

They were out of Cindy yesterday but have it today. Ok, i am done buying seeds...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought a pack of Satori.  I ordered Sat about 1:00 (13:00) and they were dispatched at 8:00 this morning.  I'm like Rose--more a Sativa gal, but am getting where I need a nice indica for pain relief, too.  Rose whose Cindy did you get?  I'll be watching that one.  I think you are going to like Cindy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2012)

I ordered Mosca Seeds Cinderella 99. I have not heard of Mosca, have you?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I ordered Mosca Seeds Cinderella 99. I have not heard of Mosca, have you?


 
Rosie  If your lookin for info on Mosca's C99 try over at ICmag...  I know he's been sellin there for years and there lots of info about his strains over there bc he has his own subforum...   

Im sittin on a pack of his Killer Queen & SonicFly... Umbra told me a year or 2 ago the SonicFly was one of his faves so i grabbed it when i saw it back in stock awhile ago...  Someday maybe ill get to them...  :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds like you better get to them now if that is one of Umbra's fav's.
Thank you for the ic mag. I don't get out much and didn't know about it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

I got Satori and pineapple express on the way, and a bunch of freebies.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2012)

It is sounding like a group satori grow?  I would have liked to get the pineapple express but chose the cindy99. And they might be related? I don't know. Fun stuff a head dman, and could you close your bathroom door please?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Im going to pick up ICE from Nirvana, and the cheese quatro from Kaliman i think, i might pick up Big Buddha cheese instead, cant decide.
> 
> I grow alot of Kush, almost all i ever grow so im trying to branch out.



hey Iron, just heads up, i saw alot of bad things being said bout ICE from Nirvana. just so u know, pry shouldnt waste your money on that strain.  I was recommended Blue Cheese tho, so i saw u were thinkin bout that. mite be worth switching those two around.  

 Good luck Bud. 

 BK

lmao, didnt pay attention to the dates. lol missed out on letting you know bout the ICE, but i think u didnt even order it neway. atleast not that i saw, but im high and just speed skim read. lol


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 8, 2012)

I also ordered the Satori -- we should all pop them at the same time -- a Satori contest?

Lots of freebies -- 9 of them. I feel pretty seedy 

Peace


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am getting the C99, anyone else? I don't know a thing about Mosca.
> 
> What are you guys getting?




You'll be very happy with mosca's gear rose. I've upped my collection of his c99 seeds up to 20. I'll be running all at the same time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosebud, I think you are going to like Mosca's C99.  I have not grown anything of his, but I have never heard anything but good about his gear..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2012)

I am really excited to get it.  I read a lot about it yesterday and it does sound like my kinda clear cerebral high that I am so fond of. This will be fun. Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2012)

I had to go to the post office and sign w/ id for my second order of seeds. I haven't got busted yet. I was not home when the mailman tried to have me sign. 
I got CINDY 99 BX (thanks Jaam for telling me what BX was)
I think i may be ready to plant.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Rose,

it's actually ILLEGAL for them to allow mj seeds thru...for any reason, including to bust ppl. The only mj seed arrest I've heard of happened to Emery and we all know what happens when u talk about Fight Club on national (american) nightly news.  or you're dumb and you copyright  "chemdog" as your name brand under your true name....lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2012)

I wasn't worried but thought I should be. Thank you for telling me that 7G. I am just sitting here looking at all the freebies trying to figure out what to pop. What a fun thing to worry about huh?
Thanks again.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

man, if i woulda had the fundage I would of totally taken advantage of the LUck 7 promo, but alas...oh well. RAther get my beans at a time when not so many ppl are buyin' anyways...

got too many beans in storage I haven't tried yet anyway...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2012)

I am new to seeds, as i set here researching each one... I even have auot's which i never would have bought. but hey. I have never had feminized seeds either. Whole new world to this clone girl. How will i ever choose?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2012)

I've had to sign before.  I wasn't worried either.  It doesn't really make any difference here.  You know the Postmaster and your mail carrier and they know you.

I germed a few seeds.  Think this is a twin?  This is a Satori.  I have never had a 2 tailed seedling before that I can recall.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, very cool, i wonder what that is.

what seeds did you start. I did 3 C99 bx and 3 Larry's. Can't decide on the freebies.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

that is awesome. A dbl tapper...nice, THG.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have already germmed these freebies

1-Cheese
1-OG Kush
1-NL x BB
1-BB GUM
1-Bubba 76, doesnt look like its gonna make it.

with them I also germmed 

4-Mandala Satori
2- pineapple express femmed
3-Larry
1-Sage
1-Kushage
1-WW
5- NL x Sharon

these are for 2 grows so they will be split between myself and a friend.

The Bubba 76 is the only one not to have germmed so far, i will wait it out and see.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2012)

I germed 4 Satori--2 of them have popped.  I went with Bubba 76, Cheese, and MK Ultra.  I am looking for some strains with a little different taste.  The freebies have popped and been put into rapid rooters.  I generally like to get them into medium before the tails are that long, but had to go to the big city today, so didn't get them in until late afternoon.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jan 26, 2012)

my order is 14 different strains and was shipped in 2 parcels because of its size and i only got 6 free seeds 2 of which are autos 4 days after this promo ended i think my bussiness is worth more than the same freebies i got last year...needless to say im happy with all the variety on one site and the blue widow turned out big fruity nugs last summer


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 26, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I have already germmed these freebies
> 
> 1-Cheese
> 1-OG Kush
> ...


 
So the bubba 76 refuses to pop and one of the 4 satori i tried to germ hasnt either, it wouldnt sink in the water so i expected it not to work, 21 for 23 is not bad but im a little bummed as the last 3 times i have germmed seeds i got 100% to grow for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2012)

That is an awesome line up Dman.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Rose, its all about the Satori, Larry and Pineapple Express, but you never know what you will find in a freebie, thats how i got my Burmese Kush.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a Satori  at 7 days that seems a little confussed.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 30, 2012)

One of my Chees is a triploid -- she is doing just fine -- I was told to keep an eye on her tho. Real nice line up dman. I can't wait to see flowers 

HF


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2012)

I love the way the triploids look, however, most of them turn out to be male.  

Three of my Satori came up.  The one that was the twin only 1 survived.  The larger one just pulled the root of the smaller one above the soil.  I probably would have had to have tried to split them anyway.  The MK Ultra cracked the shell, but never came up.  So, I have 3 Satori, a Bubba 76 and the Cheese that came up.

I am away from home for 3-4 days so I hope they do okay in my absence.  I always worry about leaving babies.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have the inside scoop on there new promo now that Triangle Seeds isn't giving away anything as of today?


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Almost Forgot! 
Im ordering tomorrow! 
10x Mandala Satori
5x TGA Subcool Jack the Ripper
5x Next Generation Romulan Diesel Fem
5x Greenhouse Seeds Kings Kush Fem


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

I gotta King's Kush freebie I'm poppin next. *drfting07*, you ever have the pleasure of tokin it? Wanted to know how she smokes....taste, buzz and whatnots...

eace:


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have not, was looking for a grapefruit x og kush cross and stumbled upon it. Decided to try. Let me know when you start that journal!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

k     :cool2:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I have not, was looking for a grapefruit x og kush cross and stumbled upon it. Decided to try. Let me know when you start that journal!


 
you ever think of this cross? http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ultra-genetics-seeds-sour-grape-kush/prod_4102.html that one has actually grapefruit genetics

or http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ultra-genetics-seeds-mendo-grape-kush/prod_4088.html

both sound interesting


----------



## Roddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice one, Puff!! :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 7, 2012)

Next Generation seed company has Grapfruit Diesel as well. hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/next-generation-grapefruit-diesel-feminized/prod_1702.html


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

ahhh please stop :ignore: . im going to have to block attitudes site.

off to smoke some grapefruit auto and some sour kush mixed togeher in the bowl, close as ill get to those at the moment :bolt::bong1:


----------



## Slowlyburn (Feb 8, 2012)

I was and still am just too paranoid to order... I just have too much to loose at this point in my life. I envy all of you who are able to make the orders. Maybe later on in life when my kids are grown and moved out... lol...


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 9, 2012)

Does attitude accept visa pre-paid gift cards?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 9, 2012)

*drfting, Yes, they do*

url: hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/payment-options/info_6.html

PAYMENT OPTION

What payment do you accept: We accept, Credit cards, postal orders, international money orders, cheques***, prepaid visa cards, and cash

*** We no longer accept personal, international cheques

Can I pay with Gift Card / Multiple gift cards: Yes, you can email us the details and we will process that for you: [email protected]*** with the card type, card number, expiry date, amount available on each card and security code, please ensure that it is a gift card activated for international use and also that it has been registered.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you 7GE


----------

